# Looking for land in Elbert co.



## GTHUNT (Apr 13, 2010)

Interested in leasing small tract or joining club in Elbert co.


----------



## GTHUNT (Apr 15, 2010)

still looking


----------



## johndeer (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a club in tignal, GA aout 15 -20 min from elberton. We need 4 members 1400 ac 20 members is all we want need 4. $700.00 with power. Call Tim @ 770-503-5829


----------



## rickb1 (Apr 20, 2010)

GTHUNt,

I have 5000 acres on broad river in Elbert Co. 2 spots are available at $1175. Trophy managed for 8 years. Best turkey hunting in the state. solid population of wood ducks in 70 acre swamp


----------



## rickb1 (Apr 22, 2010)

the last remaining spot in Elbert County/Broad River has been taken. Thank you for your response and good luck finding what you want.


----------



## GTHUNT (Apr 24, 2010)

still lookin, got grand parents in north elbert co. would love to find something within 15 min. of there house


----------



## GTHUNT (Apr 28, 2010)

bump


----------



## GTHUNT (May 3, 2010)

bump


----------



## GTHUNT (May 9, 2010)

Still Looking


----------



## GTHUNT (May 17, 2010)

*elbert*

bump


----------



## GTHUNT (May 25, 2010)

*elbert*

still looking really just want to lease small tract close to area


----------



## GTHUNT (Jun 3, 2010)

still looking for lease in area


----------

